# rsu0: HOSTAP mode not supported



## minimike (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi there

I am still playing with WIFI Hardware.... 

For rsu() and hostap mode do I need FreeBSD 11? I am running FreeBSD 10.3 and hostap mode seems not supported yet. Everything runs fine and I wanna upgrade only to FreeBSD 11 if no other way would works.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 9, 2017)

Looking at the manpage I see nothing about HOSTAP mode.
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=rsu

Your best bet for HOSTAP/station mode is Atheros devices and not the USB ones.
MiniPCIe AR9380 module is what I am currently using. AR5BXB112 to be exact.

Most FreeBSD wireless devices do not support station mode.


----------

